# Relabeling in Los Angeles and Houston



## scarletparade (Jan 23, 2017)

Hello,

I am looking for companies that will de-label and re-label for me in both the Los Angeles area and Houston. Any recommendation would be appreciated. Looking to re-label about 300-500 pieces of shirts, pants, dresses etc.


----------

